# Storms in Tennessee



## try2findus (Mar 24, 2011)

We pray all of our friends in Tennessee made out alright yesterday during the storms. 

730, we are waiting to hear from you ASAP. :question:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Re: Storms in Tennessee

Jeanie I have not heard from Rod in 3 days. Lynn did asnwer my question to her on facebook. They are driving over to Ken's open house next weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: Storms in Tennessee

well ,, yes the storms were bad ,, and Greenback was declared a disaster area ,, it was bad ,, but the good thing is ,, nobody got really hurt ,, the national weather service (finally) declared it as a very high f-3 ,, almost f-4 ,, but the good thing ,, if u think it is a good thing ,, is that it was fast moving storm ,, and the damage was limited ,, but alot of clean up to do ,, me included ,, i lost all the shingles and tar paper on my house ,, many trees down ,, barn pretty well gone ,, but unilike others here ,, we missed it this time ,, and i feel for all those who have lost everything ,, but this small town is pulling together ,, and doing what is needed ,, and i guess that is what i like about living here  ,, no matter what ,, someone is there to help for anything u might need ,, and thanks for all that were concerned  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: Storms in Tennessee

So glad there was no loss of life.  "Things" can be replaced...

The Lord was truly in Greenback that night.  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: Storms in Tennessee

I agree try2findus ,,i am specailly glad ,, the thing went right over us ,, and did the damage else where ,, i know if it happened to me then it happened ,, but this time it did not ,, only minor ,, but if u could have seen this place today ,, folks everywhere helping ,, red cross on the scene with beverages and such ,, it was just worth the slowing down to see all the folks out there lending a hand ,, i guess that is why tn is the volunteer state ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: Storms in Tennessee

I haven't been on here in quite sometime but wanted to check on Rod after the storm in TN.  Glad you're safe Rod and not too much property damage.


----------

